# Cassie working the Sandhill Crane in West Texas



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Jay. Again, wicked stuff. Are they good table fare?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Disgusting.

It's different than the other waterfowl - like ducks and geese....

They are protected here in MI.... and typically their crackle is one of the first sounds of spring besides the red wings. It stinks to see one of them being dragged through the muck for sport.


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

gdgli said:


> Thanks Jay. Again, wicked stuff. Are they good table fare?


We sure enjoy them. I usually marinate the breasts a couple of days with an olive oil BBQ rub and slow cook on the grill.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweese said:


> We sure enjoy them. I usually marinate the breasts a couple of days with an olive oil BBQ rub and slow cook on the grill.


I need to gauge your taste buds. Do you also eat buffleheads?:grin2:


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

gdgli said:


> I need to gauge your taste buds. Do you also eat buffleheads?:grin2:


As the saying goes, "you are what you eat". A crane typically feeds in grain fields, preferring milo, corn, etc.. I do not prefer buffleheads.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Great video, and beautiful dog! Sandhills are something I've always wanted to hunt, I've heard they taste great. We had them close to a place I leases near Childress, but I never got the chance to hunt them. 
Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

